# tank cycling/when to stock/how many fish???



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i know about the cycle (yet i still dont get it...nuh)

my 38G tank i have has been cycling for around a little over a week. i am getting ready to do the first siphon/water change today.
right now the tank has 11 guppy fry 1/4''-1/2'' and the parents. (some of the guppy fry i cant find, but they are small)
i am going to my LFS's today or tomorrow to get the rest of the stuff i need, just a few rocks/plants.
when will i be able to put 10'' worth of fish in it? i am not trying or gonna rush it, just wondering what is the safe amount right now.
i know anks need to cycle 3 week b4 they are totally safe for the full stocking amount, but my first tank was al bad experiences so the tank isnt gonna be filled that quick, unless told other wise

i need to able to do a change all of the fish at once, taking my fish in the 10G and putting them in the 38G, and taking the fry and putting them in the 10G.

thanks all!!!!!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Your tank will not be completely cycled for another 4-6 weeks. I do not reccomend adding any more fish until your tank tests zero on ammonia and nitrites and has a reading of 10+ Nitrates. Also, more than likely your fish that are currently in the tank wont survive the cycle so be prepared for that.

I dont understand what is so hard to understand about cycling.. what is it that you just dont get??


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

The cycle summed up in a most basic way:

Fish poop/food = ammonia.

Good bacteria grows to eat the ammonia and make nitrIte (takes a little time).

Another good bacteria then has to grow to eat the NitrIte. This one makes NitrAte. 

NitrAtes are removed by water changes/plants.

Both bacterias take some time to establish... thats a pretty basic summary.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i didnt plan on adding any fish yet, jut wondering if i could/should.

there is like a total of 4-5'' of fish in the tank, so you dont think that they will survive the cycle? there is always room in the 10G

i never caught on to the nittrIes/nitrAte in the book, now it makes sense (am i stupid/blind????)
thanks christine!!!!!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

if they do survive you will be lucky ! Just keep testing the water and try not to let the ammonia get too high


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

You can "cycle" with a few fish in a big tank, you will establish your biofilter. Then as you add more fish, the waste will increase obviously, but those bacteria multiply fast once established. You do risk a spike, but it won't last very long. Just do small water changes every day after you add the other fish.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

every day? alridey then. i did a 4G change this morning


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

I'd be most worried about the fry. Fry are sensitive anyways...throw them into a tank that has increased ammonia and nitrite and they will probably die.

I would take the fry out and add a few more fish...I don't know if 2 guppy adults are enough to cycle a 38g tank. Head and tailight tetras are pretty hardy. I used them to cycle my 55g and didn't lose any. I still have the original 8 a year later. I would put those in there to help the cycle along.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

how many fish would be safe now?
i have 4 guppy fry (some disapearred, biggger fish/filter) and then 3 4 day old fry, a platy, 2 guppies, and a female betta.
i am gonna take them fry out, and add 2 more platys, when its safe. 9i give it a few more days)


----------

